
Ask HN: Where can I find content about innovation at legacy companies? - aml183
I am doing research and potentially considering writing about innovation at legacy companies. For example, a company such as Coke-Cola and what they do to stay innovative.
======
mindcrime
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/peterhigh/2017/05/08/where-
do-y...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/peterhigh/2017/05/08/where-do-you-shop-
when-you-need-a-new-wrench-in-space/#3433df1b554d)

